# How To Put Any Logo You Want On Any Cube



## ketchupcuber (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey guys i recently developed a way to put any logo you want on a cube in other words make your own stickers with only normal items no special stuff needed. 
Here are some examples I'm a massive J Perm fan

You will need
Parcel paper
sellotape
prit stick glue
paper

step 1:
first you must get your image you want on your cube this can be drawn or printed, use normal paper and cut the image out.

Step 2:
Attach a strip of sellotape to the parcel paper have about 2cm hanging off the parcel paper

Step 3 : Attach your image to the edge of the parcel paper on top of the sellotape using prit stick. Make sure all of your image is on the parcel paper not hanging of the edge, it should not be touching the 2cm hanging off the edge of the parcel paper.

Step 4: Put on another layer of tape on top of your image to protect it and make it glossy.

Step 5: Cut your image out including all the layers of tape and parcel paper attached to it but DO NOT CUT THE 2CM OF SELLOTAPE. Now your logo should like a glossy picture with parcel tape on bottom and 2 cm of tape attached like a tail.

Step 6: Hold the 2cm of tape only and peel the parcel tape off this can be tricky but keep trying. Now you should cut off the two cm of tape and your logo should have a sticky bottom put it on your cube and your done.



Hope this is helpful leave questions below.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 10, 2020)

This is really cool and smart!


----------



## ketchupcuber (Apr 10, 2020)

thanks did it work for you


----------



## brododragon (Apr 10, 2020)

ketchupcuber said:


> thanks did it work for you


Haven't tried it yet but I probably eventually will.


----------



## ketchupcuber (Apr 10, 2020)

cool


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 10, 2020)

ketchupcuber said:


> Hey guys i recently developed a way to put any logo you want on a cube in other words make your own stickers with only normal items no special stuff needed.
> Here are some examples I'm a massive J Perm fanView attachment 11721
> 
> You will need
> ...


Only question... What is parcel paper, and where can I get it?


----------



## ketchupcuber (Apr 10, 2020)

you probably have it lying around your house but here is a link https://www.amazon.co.uk/Strong-Imi...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 10, 2020)

So basically: The end result is: Some sticky tape on cube, a picture on the sticky tape, some more sticky tape on the picture. Correct?


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 10, 2020)

Do you have any alternatives to parcel paper? I haven't got any.
Oh ok.


----------



## ketchupcuber (Apr 10, 2020)

im pretty sure you could use plastic because it just has to be something that when sellotape is peeled from it, it doesnt leave a mark on the sellotape thats why normal paper doesnt work but thin plastic from a bottle should be fine as long as you can cut it


----------



## ketchupcuber (Apr 11, 2020)

yup


----------



## paul.edmondson.magician (Apr 11, 2020)

You don't actually need to use the parcel tape. Simply glue the image onto the actual roll then it will have a sticky bottom anyway when you unfurl the roll

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

Looks cool! What a cheap way to get the J Perm cube


----------



## ketchupcuber (Apr 12, 2020)

yh i know right and i put one on my xs


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 12, 2020)

This would has been good a couple months ago, I ruined my squan accidentally making a logo


----------

